# Matching build with purpose



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

In the (somewhat) near future, I'm going to be purchasing some rod building supplies to get into the hobby. I'm going to be writing out the list of rods I want to build - i.e. - surf rod, deepwater trolling rod, wreck fishing rod, etc. Here's my problem - I'm not arrogant enough to think I know the specific nuances of what I need for particular fishing areas. That is, I don't know what the difference is between a "grouper rod" and a "cobia rod" would be in terms of length, eye size, etc. 

I'm looking for any information about target-specific rod building. Anyone have any information or a write-up on this? 

Perfect example - the first two rods I want to build are: an inshore baitcasting rod for redfish, trout, and pompano. Second - a trolling rod for cobia and kings (baitcasting). I understand the spine of the rod, but beyond that, I get a little lost. No way I'm going to start buying, THEN researching, so - I'm crowd sourching! 

-R.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Ringo
It looks as though you some how caught the Rod building fever I can understand that. Just be careful about jumping in head first. Keep in mind along with the rod supplies there are also the tools needed to build these rods. Now the Wrapper you can get by without and improvise with a cardboard box some baby food jars and a thick book for a thread tensioned and a lot of time. You will need some sort of drying motor to keep your rod rotating during the drying stage, it can be done by hand by I really advise against it. You will need a barnishner,1/4 masking tape, some sort of rod bond for the grips, epoxy for the guides, a Thread pick, and as many builders will tell you you can never have to much thread!! Start with size D it will be much easier for you to work with. Now don’t let this discourage you just be prepared
About your inshore builds, We are going to need a little more info on the type casting rod you want, Such as how long, what will you be throwing with it (live bait, Swim Baits. Popping cork, and so on) I would take a look at the Batson Blanks price wise they cant be beat and I have built way over a hundred of the without any returns. The new XP blanks makes some great inshore rods. I look forward to seeing some of your future builds :thumbup:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

The XP964 is a great multipurpose rod. I have done everything from throw hard baits for bass and speckled trout, to snobble for kings off the pier. mine is setup with split cork grips, a pac bay skeleton reelseat, and a set of 8 fuji K series guides. It is paired with a VS100 with 10lb braid.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

tom wicker said:


> Hello Ringo
> It looks as though you some how caught the Rod building fever I can understand that. Just be careful about jumping in head first. Keep in mind along with the rod supplies there are also the tools needed to build these rods. Now the Wrapper you can get by without and improvise with a cardboard box some baby food jars and a thick book for a thread tensioned and a lot of time. You will need some sort of drying motor to keep your rod rotating during the drying stage, it can be done by hand by I really advise against it. You will need a barnishner,1/4 masking tape, some sort of rod bond for the grips, epoxy for the guides, a Thread pick, and as many builders will tell you you can never have to much thread!! Start with size D it will be much easier for you to work with. Now don’t let this discourage you just be prepared
> About your inshore builds, We are going to need a little more info on the type casting rod you want, Such as how long, what will you be throwing with it (live bait, Swim Baits. Popping cork, and so on) I would take a look at the Batson Blanks price wise they cant be beat and I have built way over a hundred of the without any returns. The new XP blanks makes some great inshore rods. I look forward to seeing some of your future builds :thumbup:


Hey Tom, sorry I haven't got my computer up and running again to post any pics of that new rod. We ended up canceling yesterday due to health issues with the boat owner, so that rod still hasn't seen any H2O. I'm really looking forward to posting some reports thanks to my new Wicker Wand.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Prince Caspian said:


> Hey Tom, sorry I haven't got my computer up and running again to post any pics of that new rod. We ended up canceling yesterday due to health issues with the boat owner, so that rod still hasn't seen any H2O. I'm really looking forward to posting some reports thanks to my new Wicker Wand.


I hope you get to fish it soon buddy. Sorry your trip was put off.Remember if you have any issues just give me a call and post up some trip reports when your able


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> The XP964 is a great multipurpose rod. I have done everything from throw hard baits for bass and speckled trout, to snobble for kings off the pier. mine is setup with split cork grips, a pac bay skeleton reelseat, and a set of 8 fuji K series guides. It is paired with a VS100 with 10lb braid.


I believe the XP"s are the next best invention since Peanut butter. We have to get together and do some inshore fishing one day soon buddy


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be down for the 23 thru the 26th.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Tom (and all) - I really appreciate the feedback. I definitely hear you on the "jumping in the deep end," mentality. A few weeks ago I built myself a rod jig with adjustable thread shuttle and a floating piece. Let me throw out a specific "build" I'm kicking around, and the fellas more in the know can throw buckets on my fire where I go wrong..

Inshore baitcasting rod - 7ft, medium power, fast action, one piece. Split cork grips, reel seat, 8 rod guides (including tip). 

Other than that section, I'll definitely need the tape, the thread, epoxy, color preserver (for the thread), aaaaand....?

Now, I also understand that buying everything "for one rod" is foolish. I want to buy material with re-usability. So, that's what I'm going for. Does this equipment list sound right for a first go? If it does, I'll have more specific questions about rod selection and eye size, etc.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Ringo Redux said:


> Tom (and all) - I really appreciate the feedback. I definitely hear you on the "jumping in the deep end," mentality. A few weeks ago I built myself a rod jig with adjustable thread shuttle and a floating piece. Let me throw out a specific "build" I'm kicking around, and the fellas more in the know can throw buckets on my fire where I go wrong..
> 
> Inshore baitcasting rod - 7ft, medium power, fast action, one piece. Split cork grips, reel seat, 8 rod guides (including tip).
> 
> ...


You need to take into consideration what type bait you will be using on the rod and adjust your line weight accordingly. Pick up a pack of cheap hobby brushes at Wal-Mart to apply your finishes, and a good China marker also comes in real handy on laying the rod out I like Kardol for my grip epoxy, FishHawk thread is hard to beat. Diamond II is really hard to beat as a self leveling finish. CPX is a very nice CP and Bullard’s hold the Market on color pigments for Marbling. Since your just getting started here is something you might want to take a look at 
 Billy is a pretty cool guy and is what many of us Rod builders call a thread Whore. When your ready to build just give me or Billcollector there a shout and we will help you with any problems you may come up against. As you may have noticed by now this is a Taboo subject with Custom builders many don’t want to see any new comers


----------



## xcaliburrods (Dec 13, 2011)

*Xp964*



Billcollector said:


> The XP964 is a great multipurpose rod. I have done everything from throw hard baits for bass and speckled trout, to snobble for kings off the pier. mine is setup with split cork grips, a pac bay skeleton reelseat, and a set of 8 fuji K series guides. It is paired with a VS100 with 10lb braid.


I love the XP902 for LA reds. Would the XP964 be heavy enough for light offshore fishing? Thank!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Depends on what your definition of Light offshore is. Spanish and small kings, then yes, but if your talking about big red snapper and ling, then no.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i dont build rods (yet) but i do paint crankbaits for bass fishing and i use a rotisserie for grills (25 bucks at wally world) and built a lure turner. im sure its got enough a$$ in its pants to turn a rod for drying. you would just hae to build the supports for the rod which should be too hard knotch some wood and put some felt in the knotch.


----------

